# i need a chef.



## mushroomies (Feb 7, 2011)

... Hi everyone, this is actually my first post, its a pleasure being part of this experience. I have been looking for a very creative chef and this has led me to this community... i live in Abuja Nigeria and i need a creative chef who is willing to move to Africa. I could use any advice or reccomendations...


----------



## prairiechef (May 22, 2010)

Sure! Send me your bank account info, home address, next of kin and I will send you my resume ASAP. I'll deposit a cheque into your account if you'll just forward me $25,000 to cover my moving expenses.


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

This job has Gunnar's name written all over it. Hi Honey I'm home, I just took a Job in Nigeria, I'll be taking our Elephant to work everyday so we could save on gas......................


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

OK. If _*Gunnar*_ goes, I'll tag on as his Sous. But I still ainte putting any Béchamel on lasagna.


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

IceMan said:


> OK. If _*Gunnar*_ goes, I'll tag on as his Sous. But I still ainte putting any Béchamel on lasagna.


pffft, everyone knows hollandaise is better anyway.

Seriously, Mushroomies. Contact any cooking school close to your area.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

try these guys:

www.hospitalityjobsafrica.co.za


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

Anone interested in going ?  I  be happy  give you some great  volume recipes for wild game and homemade concoctions that repell bothersome bugs.


----------



## chefcash (Feb 21, 2011)

I doubt that this is real... but if so I game to cook zebra


----------



## mushroomies (Feb 7, 2011)

thanx butzy, you where of great assistance, just what wuz lukin for !


----------



## xjmrufinix (Mar 16, 2009)

chefedb said:


> Anone interested in going ? I be happy give you some great volume recipes for wild game and homemade concoctions that repell bothersome bugs.


I have a 40 year-old American knock-off of Larrouse Gastonomique I found in a used book store which has recipes for Giraffe and Rhino...presumably their target audience were British colonials in Africa??


----------



## prairiechef (May 22, 2010)

"... Hi everyone, this is actually my first post, its a pleasure being part of this experience. I have been looking for a very creative chef and this has led me to this community... i live in Abuja Nigeria and i need a creative chef who is willing to move to Africa. I could use any advice or reccomendations..." ""    ""

"thanx butzy, you where of great assistance, just what wuz lukin for !" "

Is it just me, or does anyone else see a huge difference in these two posts??

IF this is a serious post, then I would have to question your inability to find cooks in Africa. I'm in the middle of Snowbound Canada, and I recieve about a resume a day from cooks all over Africa and the Middle East looking for work.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

Who knows... maybe he/she is inexperienced? 

More than likely I have to agree it is a scam but hey if Gunnar goes I'll go along too and get me an elephant to ride to and from work!


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

I have the craziest dam fanclub ever! What? You people never seen a guy ride an elephant to work before?!!/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## Iceman (Jan 4, 2011)

I'm not your _"fan"_ wiseguy. I just want to go on the trip, and let someone else be the Chief. Now it's even cooler if _*leeniek*_ goes too!


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Oh Iceman, I thinks you doth protest too much...or at least in too large a font/img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------



## chefbillyb (Feb 8, 2009)

I hope all three of you go, Iceman could serve Chicago style dogs to the natives, and explain why the Bears didn't make it to the Super Bowl, that should take a few years. Leeniek could write an artical about how the tribe isn't doing their job and the Kitchen has all this Zebra stew to prep everyday. Gummar, is now a big wig in Chef talk so he should be the new Tribal Chief..........................


----------



## theenzii (Feb 24, 2011)

http://advancedafricanmangoblog.com/

I have also need a chef for cooking in my hotel.


----------



## leeniek (Aug 21, 2009)

And Bill I will weed out the bad eggs and get them working as a tight team.. that could be the finale for the article! /img/vbsmilies/smilies/lol.gif


----------

